# Tablette Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch

## Faucheur-Noir

Bonjour,

En fait j'ai un léger problème, j'ai récemment acheté une tablette "Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch" et je tente de l'installer.

Cependant quelque soit le tuto que je suive la tablette reste inutilisable. Elle n'apparaît pas dans /dev/input.

J'ai essayé d'installer les driver linuxwacom-module, j'ai essayé de mettre les modules du kernel, j'ai aussi tenté d'installer xf86-input-wacom. Rien à faire, je ne voit rien de nouveau dans /dev/input.

Auriez-vous une solution SVP?

J'ai un gentoo x86_64 et voiçi ma sortie lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056a:00d6 Wacom Co., Ltd 
```

C'est bizarre car je vois bien la tablette dans ce cas.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## guilc

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

